# Etabs V9.2 كامل مع الكراك



## حسان2 (11 مارس 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة
بعد بحث طويل تمكنت من الحصول على آخر نسخة من برنامج الايتابس وهي ETABS V9.2 كاملة وقد جربتها ووجدتها تعمل بشكل مرض, وحيث أن الكثير من الأخوة كانو يبحثون عنها قمت برفعها بعد ضغطها على ثلاثة أجزاء لتسهيل الرفع والتحميل, وفيما يلي رابط الجزء الأول والبقية تأتي:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mjz9etddlgu


----------



## حسان2 (11 مارس 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي رابط الجزء الثالث:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ramsgbteyjo

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/63081626/f16906ce/etabs92part3.html

الجزء الثاني يأتي, أعتذر عن عدم التسلسل بسبب مشكلة عابرة في الرفع


----------



## حسان2 (11 مارس 2008)

على أي حال طالما تم الرفع سأضع رابط الجزء الثاني, لعل مصدرين خير من مصدر واحد
http://www.mediafire.com/?uyykdw0eb4k


----------



## م محسن (11 مارس 2008)

مساء الخير لدي سؤال ياباشمهندس حسان 2حجم الملف للجزء الاول 90 م والثاني 70 م بينما حجم الملف الملافق من قبل تورا بورا 40 م فقطما الفرق بين البرنامجين تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (12 مارس 2008)

م محسن قال:


> مساء الخير لدي سؤال ياباشمهندس حسان 2حجم الملف للجزء الاول 90 م والثاني 70 م بينما حجم الملف الملافق من قبل تورا بورا 40 م فقطما الفرق بين البرنامجين تحياتي



الأخ الكريم م محسن
البرنامج المرفوع من قبلي عبارة عن ثلاثة أجزاء مضغوطة مجموعهاحوالي 270 ميجابايت, تشكل مجتمعة نسخة كاملة من البرنامج "ُETABS v9.2" مع الكراك, ولا تحتاج لتركيبه أن يكون على جهازك نسخة أقدم من نفس البرنامج, أما الملفات التي رفعها الأخ تورابورا فلم تتح لي الفرصة للاطلاع عليها, وربما هي ملفات للترقية "update" واذا كان الأمر كذلك فتحتاج لوجود نسخة أقدم من البرنامج على جهازك للاستفادة منها


----------



## حسان2 (13 مارس 2008)

Bassam_m قال:


> مشكور أخي حسان ولكن لي طلب عندك ياريت ترفع ملف الكراك لوحده لأنه لدي النسخة من البرنامج ولكن ليس لدي الكراك وألف شكر لك مقدما



الأخ الكريم Bassam_m 
فيما يلي الكراك المطلوب


----------



## Bassam_m (13 مارس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم Bassam_m
> فيما يلي الكراك المطلوب



أشكرك أخي الكريم حسان وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (13 مارس 2008)

Bassam_m قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم حسان وجزاك الله خيرا



على الرحب والسعة وأرجو أن تكون قد حققت الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (14 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر والتحيه لشخصكم الكريم اخ حسان
وجزاكم الله عنا خير على ما اتحفتنا من علم ومعرفه


----------



## eng.walee (14 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ المهندس حسان المحترم 
شكر خاص لك على المجهود الرائع ولكن اذا امكن ان توضح طريقة تحديث البرنامج لانني قمت بتنزيل التحديث الذي رفعه الاخ تورابورا ولم استطع ترقية البرنامج شاكرا تعاونك معنا


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2008)

eng.walee قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس حسان المحترم
> شكر خاص لك على المجهود الرائع ولكن اذا امكن ان توضح طريقة تحديث البرنامج لانني قمت بتنزيل التحديث الذي رفعه الاخ تورابورا ولم استطع ترقية البرنامج شاكرا تعاونك معنا



أخي الكريم eng.walee 
للأسف لم أطلع على ملفات التحديث التي رفعها الأخ تورا بورا, ولكن أنصحك بتحميل البرنامج الكامل الذي رفعته أنا هنا وهو لا يحتاج لوجود نسخة قديمة من البرنامج, فيمكنك ازالة النسخة القديمة وتركيب النسخة الجددة كاملة وستعمل بنجاح انشاء اله


----------



## haitham3h (15 مارس 2008)

الكراك مابتنزلشششششششششش


----------



## حسان2 (15 مارس 2008)

haitham3h قال:


> الكراك مابتنزلشششششششششش



الأخ الكريم haitham3h 
يبدو أن هناك مشكلة في رفع وتحميل الملفات من المنتدى, ربما يستطيع الأخوة القائمين على المنتدى توضيح الأمر مع تقديرنا واحترامنا لجهودهم الهائلة في هذا المنتدى المحترم


----------



## حسان2 (15 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم
اذا لم تكن تريد الانتظار حتى تحل هذه المشكلة بامكانك تحميل البرنامج كاملا مع الكراك من الروابط المذكورة في الصفحة الأولى من هذه المشاركة


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2008)

الكراك موجود في مجلد "folder" اسمه Magnitude ويحوي ملف يشرح طريقة التركيب


----------



## حسان2 (25 مارس 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام:
أذكر أن لبرنامج المرفوع هنا في الصفحة الأولى "etabs 9.2" كامل ولا يحتاج لوجود نسخة أقدم من البرنامج على الجهاز, أي انه ليس مجرد ملفات تحديث وانما البرنامج كامل


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

أشكرك يا أخ حسان وادعو من الله ان يزيد حسناتك والتحميل جاري


----------



## F_A (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا لجهودك 
و لكن التحميل للجزئين الاول و الثالث يصل ل 99.99% ثم يتوقف ما السبب يا ترى


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2008)

f_a قال:


> شكرا لجهودك
> و لكن التحميل للجزئين الاول و الثالث يصل ل 99.99% ثم يتوقف ما السبب يا ترى



الأخ الكريم F_a 
لا بد أن السبب يتعلق بمشكلة في جهازك الخاص حاول البحث عنها


----------



## مصعب عمران (31 مايو 2008)

هل هذه اخر اصدارة ام توجد بعدهاز وابحث عن برنامج safe ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسان2 (31 مايو 2008)

مصعب عمران قال:


> هل هذه اخر اصدارة ام توجد بعدهاز وابحث عن برنامج safe ارجو المساعدة



الأخ الكريم مصعب عمران
نعم هذه آخر اصدارة حتى الآن , أما برنامج السيف فسبق لي رفعه في المنتدى ويوجد له موضوع مثبت في أول الصفحة يمكنك الرجوع اليها


----------



## Eng.Amr.Ismail (6 يونيو 2008)

*شكر اخى*

اخى حسان جزالك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
و لكن اواجه مشكله ف كراك البرنامج انا استخدم فيستا ز كل مرة احاول فيها عمل كراك تظهر رسالة 
file can not be found
لو انك تعرف الحل يبقى جزاك الله خيرا لو زودتنى بيه
و شكرا


----------



## Eng.Amr.Ismail (6 يونيو 2008)

اخى الكريم لابد انك تستخدم برنامج للتحميل download manager 
لحل هذه المشكلة اوقف البرنامج و اجعل الويندوز يعمل download للبرنامج بنفسه


----------



## حسان2 (7 يونيو 2008)

Eng.Amr.Ismail قال:


> اخى حسان جزالك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
> و لكن اواجه مشكله ف كراك البرنامج انا استخدم فيستا ز كل مرة احاول فيها عمل كراك تظهر رسالة
> file can not be found
> لو انك تعرف الحل يبقى جزاك الله خيرا لو زودتنى بيه
> و شكرا



أخي الكريم Eng.Amr.Ismail 
البرنامج يعمل على الويندوز فيستا بنجاح ولكن عند البدأ بتركيبه يجب النقر بالماوس باليمين "right click" ثم اختيار : run as administrator وكذلك عند تركيب الكراك


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يونيو 2008)

شكراً م. حسان.. حجرب وانشالله تظبط..


----------



## حسان2 (7 يونيو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً م. حسان.. حجرب وانشالله تظبط..



أخي أبو الحلول
أكيد بتظبط, أنا مجربها من أشهر وشغال عندي, وما اعتدنا أهل الشام نشلف كلامنا شلف "على فكرة الشام تشمل كل سوريا وملحقاتها"


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يونيو 2008)

شكراً م. حسان... بس أنا ما قصدت أي شلف كلام، أنا قلت هيك لأن برنامج Builder ما اشتغل عندي واشتغل عند غيري عالفيستا، وبرنامج JWD jawad كمان ما اشتغل عندي واشتغل عند غيري..


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً م. حسان... بس أنا ما قصدت أي شلف كلام، أنا قلت هيك لأن برنامج Builder ما اشتغل عندي واشتغل عند غيري عالفيستا، وبرنامج JWD jawad كمان ما اشتغل عندي واشتغل عند غيري..



أخي ابو الحلول
أنا ما قصدت من كلامي الا ممازحتك
على أي حال معظم البرامج تعمل على الفيستا باستعمال الطريقة التي ذكرتها لك عن الايتابس, مع تمنياتي أن تتمكن من النجاح باستعمال الايتابس على الفيستا


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لك.. جربت الطريقة وشغالة 100%، بعدين لحنا أهل المزح م. حسان، أنا ما قلت غير هيك بس كنت عم وضح المشكلة..


----------



## eng m.a.n (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله جهودك اخي حسان


----------



## عدوشة (4 يوليو 2008)

شكراً م. حسان...
عند تشغيل الكراك تظهر رسالة :
file can not be opened 
فما هو الحل ?


----------



## fihonil (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (5 يوليو 2008)

عدوشة قال:


> شكراً م. حسان...
> عند تشغيل الكراك تظهر رسالة :
> file can not be opened
> فما هو الحل ?



الأخ الكريم عدوشة
يجب أن تنسخ الكراك الى نفس الـ folder التي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيها وتشغله منها, مع تمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## نور العطار (5 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حسان
انا نزلت البرنامج عندي وشغال تمام
بس دي اول مرة استخدمه وارجو ان تبين لي الفرق بينه وبين الsap2000
أني شايفة انه يكاد يكون مطابق للsap2000


----------



## حسان2 (5 يوليو 2008)

نور العطار قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ حسان
> انا نزلت البرنامج عندي وشغال تمام
> بس دي اول مرة استخدمه وارجو ان تبين لي الفرق بينه وبين الsap2000
> أني شايفة انه يكاد يكون مطابق للsap2000



الأخت الكريمة نور
برنامج الايتابس etabs هو من نفس عائلة الساب sap2000 التي تضم اضافة لهما : csi safe & csi column and csi perform3d والفرق يمكن تلخيصه بـأن الساب هوبرنامج عام يمكن استخدامه لأي شكل أو منشأة مهما اختلفت مواصفات عناصرها وتعددت و.... بالمختصر الساب برنامج شامل يمكن تشبيهه بالستاد مثلا أما الايتابس فهو برنامج نسبيا أصغر ومتخصص في الأبنية بشكل عام وخاصة متعددة الطوابق وهو في هذا المجال فعال جدا وقدراته كبيرة .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل
ونتمني الا يكن فيه نفس مشكله v9.14 من ان البرنامج يقف في نصف الشغل


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## mousad1210 (19 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر والتحيه لشخصكم الكريم اخ حسان
وجزاكم الله عنا خير على ما اتحفتنا من علم ومعرفه


----------



## وليد قنديل (29 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## العبقرية (30 يوليو 2008)

*ارجو الاجابة ضرورى*

المهندسين الكرام السلام عليكم 
حاليا انا فكت الضغط للثلاثة اجزاء الخاصين يالايتاب كل جزء فى فولدر لحاله وسميت كل فولدر باسم الجزء ثم ماذا افعل ارجو ان تفيدونى علما ان الويندوز عندى فيستا وشكرا


----------



## Jamal (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمد راجي (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و لعلك تتحفنا ببعض الملفات المفيدة في شرح مزاياه الجديدة


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع 
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## خالد علام (2 أغسطس 2008)

ِكرا جزيلا للجميع لمجهوداتكم الغاليه وبارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## مرور الكرام (4 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> للرفع
> مع تحياتي
> سامر


الأخ سامر ما المقصود بـ "للرفع" ؟


----------



## modather (28 أغسطس 2008)

بحلول الشهر المبارك احيك يا اخ حسااااااااااان وربنا يزيك من علمه


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

merci beaucoup mr hassan pour votre formation et toutes information j'ai rien a te dire plus que jazaka laho kola khair*


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا باشمهندس حسان على مجهودك الرائع فى مختلف المواقع


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم حسان 2
السلام عليكم ارجو منك ان تشرح لى كيفية تنصيت البرنامج حيث انى حاولت عدة مرات ولم يجدى نفعا مع العلم انى الويندوز عندى فستا ولك جزيل الشكر
ارجو شرح وافى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم حسان 2
> السلام عليكم ارجو منك ان تشرح لى كيفية تنصيت البرنامج حيث انى حاولت عدة مرات ولم يجدى نفعا مع العلم انى الويندوز عندى فستا ولك جزيل الشكر
> ارجو شرح وافى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وكل عام وانت بخير



الأخت الكريمة العبقرية
طالما أنك تستعملين windows vista فيجب أن تبدأي بالزر اليميني على الفأرة "ملف autorun أو ملف csi_icon.ico " وثم اختاري run as administrator 
وبعد انتهاء التنصيب انسخي الملفين " lservrc و CENL920 " الموجودين في الفولدر المسماة MAGNiTUDE , الى مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد ديسك ثم كرري عملية الضغط بزر اليمين للفأرة واختاري run as administrator لملف CENL920 من حيث نسختيه واضغطي على patch وانشاء الله سيعمل البرنامج بنجاح
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس الفاضل 
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى قليلا حاليا انا حملت الثلاثة اجزاء هل اقوم بفك الثلاثة اجزاء ام جزء واحد كافى ام ماذا


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

معالعلم اخى الكريم ان الثلاثة اجزاء متماثلين تمام فهل استخدم اى جزء منهم ام يجب فك الثلاثة اجزاء ارجو ان توضح لى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> معالعلم اخى الكريم ان الثلاثة اجزاء متماثلين تمام فهل استخدم اى جزء منهم ام يجب فك الثلاثة اجزاء ارجو ان توضح لى ولك جزيل الشكر



أختي الكريمة العبقرية
أنتي دائما على الرحب والسعة, 
يجب أن تضعي الأجزاء الثلاثة في فولدر واحد وتبدأي من الجزء الأول وتفك بقية الأجزاء أوتوماتيكيا


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد تم التنصيت بنجاح فجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
وسلمت يداك


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الان اخى الكريم اريد ان اسالك اسئلة مهمة بالنسبة لى فانا استخدم الساب جيدا فمار الفرق بين الساب والايتاب وايهم افضل وما مميزات كل منهم عن الاخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> لقد تم التنصيت بنجاح فجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
> وسلمت يداك



شكرا لك اهتمامك , مع تمنياتي بالتقدم الدائم


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو ان تتكرم وتفسرها لى 
اولا انا استخدم جيدا برنامج الساب جيدا فما هو الفرق الجوهرى بين الساب والايتاب 
ثانيا عندما فتحت البرنامج وجدته شبه الساب كثيرا جدا فما الفرق


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو ان تتكرم وتفسرها لى
> اولا انا استخدم جيدا برنامج الساب جيدا فما هو الفرق الجوهرى بين الساب والايتاب
> ثانيا عندما فتحت البرنامج وجدته شبه الساب كثيرا جدا فما الفرق



الأخت الكريمة العبقرية
برنامجي الساب والايتابس "sap & etabs " هما مناعداد شركة واحدة وهما جزء من مجموعة برامج لهذه الشركة مترابطة وهي : sap2000, etabs, csi safe, csi column, perform3d 
يعتبر برنامج sap2000 برنامج عام وشامل يمكن استخدامه لي منشأة مهما كانت معقدة أما الـ etabs فيعتبر برنامج أبسط ومتخصص بالأبنية وخاصة العالية منها وهو في مجاله أفضل من الـ sap2000 "برأي" وبرنامج csi safe برنامج أصغر متخصص بالبلاطات بشكل عام بكل أنواعها "بما فيها بلاطات الأساسات وهو كذلك في مجاله أفضل من البرنامجين السابقين, وبرنامج الـ csi column برنامج صغير أيضا وفعاليته كبيرة ومتخصص في دراسة وتصميم الأعمدة بكل أنواعها 
وبرنامج perform3d متخصص بالاكارات ثلاثية الأبعاد بشكل عام
جميع هذه البرامج تعمل بطريقة متشابهة الى حد ما, واتقان أحده يسها كثيرا اتقان الباقي وهي مجموعة متكاملة ومترابطة يمكن نقل نتائج التحليل من أحدها "الأعم" الى الاخر "الأكثر تخصصا"
أرجو أن أكون استطععت اعطائك الفكرة الكافية لتوضيح ما كنت تودين معرفته


----------



## أحمد كنين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم .. هل من الممكن أن ترفع ملفات تعليمية لايتابس لو تكرمت


----------



## فورسان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## b. al-harthy (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم حسان
رمضان كريم
لو تكرمت بتحميل الجزء الثالث على رابط اخر لعدم تمكني من عملية التنزيل من هذا الرابط .
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير و شكرا على استجابتكم

اخوكم في الله


----------



## حسان2 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

b. al-harthy قال:


> الأخ الكريم حسان
> رمضان كريم
> لو تكرمت بتحميل الجزء الثالث على رابط اخر لعدم تمكني من عملية التنزيل من هذا الرابط .
> بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير و شكرا على استجابتكم
> ...



الأخ الكريم b.al-harthy 
رمضان كريم
فيما يلي رابط جديد للجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/63081626/f16906ce/etabs92part3.html


----------



## b. al-harthy (15 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanks For Your Promt Reply


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moss2000 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى حسان
البارودى


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بااااارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد كنين قال:


> اخى الكريم .. هل من الممكن أن ترفع ملفات تعليمية لايتابس لو تكرمت


الأخ الكريم أحمد كنين
سبق لي ولغيري رفع ملفات تعليمية كثيرة هنا في الملتقى وبعض الخوة قامو مشكورين برقع ملفات فيديو أعدوها خصيصا لشرح البرنامج وكلها هنا في الملتقى , يمكنك ايجادها بعملية بحث بسيطة


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور على البرنامج , وجزاك الله خيرا 
لكن ما هي الاضافات الجديدة لبرنامجetabs 9.2 بالنسبة للنسخ السابقة,


----------



## احمدالاسود (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ حسان 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهدهد الجزائري (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

زاد أحمد قال:


> مشكووووووووور على البرنامج , وجزاك الله خيرا
> لكن ما هي الاضافات الجديدة لبرنامجetabs 9.2 بالنسبة للنسخ السابقة,



الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد
في الملفين المرفقين شرح تفصيلي عن الاضافات والتحسينات في Etabs 9.2 عما سبقه من نسخ


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الهدهد الجزائري قال:


> بارك الله فيك





احمدالاسود قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخ حسان
> و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> و جعله في ميزان حسناتك





ايليا قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا





مرادعبدالله قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





moss2000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى حسان
> البارودى





ahmed_zozo2006 قال:


> بااااارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا





ahmed_zozo2006 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير



الأخوة الكرام
بارك الله بكم جميعا وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد كنين قال:


> اخى الكريم .. هل من الممكن أن ترفع ملفات تعليمية لايتابس لو تكرمت



أخي الكريم أحمد كنين
في الملتقى الكثير من الملفات التعليمية لبرنامج ETABS والكثير من ملفات الفيديو التي أعدها بعض الأخوة في شرح البرنامج, يمكنك البحث والاستفادة منها, مبدئيا سأرفع لك بعض الملفات هنا" وفي حال لم تتمكن من الحصول على غيرها في الملتقى يمكنني المزيد من المساعدة
1- رابط: " لغة انجليزية" Lecture06-ETABS-Model
2- رابط:ملف شرح للمهندس خالد عبد المجيد "لغة عربية"
3- مرفق مشروع تخلاج للأخخ RONY AMARA في شرح الايتابس "لغة عربية"

http://www.mediafire.com/?yymrzvnzinm
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmizohzqygm


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

آسف يبدو أن مشروع التخرج لم يتم ارفاقه بالمشاركة السابقة تجده هنا


----------



## am1731980 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

خدو بالكم ياشباب لا تستعمل انترنت داون لود مانجر


----------



## م.عبد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر يا اخي حسان2


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (8 يناير 2009)

لك مني خالص التحية والاحترام أخ م.حسان


----------



## Free_Heart (8 يناير 2009)

Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Free_Heart (8 يناير 2009)

أستاذ حسان أشكر جهودك ولكن بعد تحميل البرنامج وفتح الكراك لم يعمل وظهرت لي الرسالة Error 

*License not found *


----------



## madjabr (10 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز م. حسان على هذا الجهد المبذول وعلى سعة صدرك لاستقبال المشاركات واسال الله ان يجعلى في ميزان حسناتك 
جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (16 يناير 2009)

انا قمة بتنزيل الثلاث أجزاء وعند الفك لم أجد ملف الستب ومش عارف إيش أعمل أرجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (17 يناير 2009)

هل يتوفر لديكم برنامج بروكون 4.2 أو 3.1 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جوده2005 (17 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جارى التنزيل


----------



## ابونمه (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Al-Maher (30 يناير 2009)

Thanks for this great work


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ويوفقك بإذن الله 
ان الأن بحمله ونشوف وشكرا ونتمني المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## abdocivil (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك برنامج مهم فعلا


----------



## مظهر زيدان (11 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ووفقكم


----------



## ISLAM ADEL (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا
وشكرا علي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة عبد العال (14 مارس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى وزادك من علمة


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ghahmed57 (17 مايو 2009)

أريد من سيادتكم المحترمة تعليم البرنامج الإنشائي etabs9.2عن طريق الفيديو


----------



## ام ساره2005 (19 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت لما تم التحميل للبرنامج تم تحميل الجزء الاول والثالث ولكن الجزء الثاني اين هو لانه عندما قمت بفك الملف والتحميل كل مره يقول لي يجب وجود الجزء الثاني لو سمحت اعطيني رابط الجزء الثاني وبارك الله فيكم جميعااااا


----------



## حسان2 (19 مايو 2009)

ام ساره2005 قال:


> لو سمحت لما تم التحميل للبرنامج تم تحميل الجزء الاول والثالث ولكن الجزء الثاني اين هو لانه عندما قمت بفك الملف والتحميل كل مره يقول لي يجب وجود الجزء الثاني لو سمحت اعطيني رابط الجزء الثاني وبارك الله فيكم جميعااااا



الأخت الكريمة أم سارة
رابط الجزء الثاني موجود في الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع المشاركة رقم 5


----------



## ام ساره2005 (20 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على المساعده ولكن بعد التحميل ونزلت البرنااااامج لما فتحته اعطاني جمله انه هناك مشكله في البند 17 ولهذا لميفتح البرناااامج وهدا حصل معي ايضا في تنزيل البرنامج ايضا من موقع اخر ممكن توضح لي ما هي المشكله لي اسبوع وانا اعاني من هذا الامر ............ جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررر


----------



## حسان2 (20 مايو 2009)

ام ساره2005 قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم على المساعده ولكن بعد التحميل ونزلت البرنااااامج لما فتحته اعطاني جمله انه هناك مشكله في البند 17 ولهذا لميفتح البرناااامج وهدا حصل معي ايضا في تنزيل البرنامج ايضا من موقع اخر ممكن توضح لي ما هي المشكله لي اسبوع وانا اعاني من هذا الامر ............ جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررر



الأخت الكريمة ام سارة
لم افهم بالضبط المشكلة التي تعاني منها, ولكن ربما لم تقومي بتركيب الكراك؟ اذا كان الأمر كذلك افتحي الفولدر المسماة magnitude تجدي فيها ثلاث ملفات احدهم يحوي شرح عن كيفية تركيب الكراك


----------



## ام ساره2005 (21 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم اعملت كل ما يتعلق في تنزيل البرنامج حتى الكراك ونزل البرنامج على سطح المكتب ولما فتحته تفتح الصفحه الخاصه بالبرنامج ووتفتح معها تحذير معين يقول لي هناك مشكله لما يمكن فتح البرنامج وعلى فكره تحصل معي في النسخه 9.2 كمااان يا ترى شو السبب


----------



## حسان2 (21 مايو 2009)

ام ساره2005 قال:


> اخي الكريم اعملت كل ما يتعلق في تنزيل البرنامج حتى الكراك ونزل البرنامج على سطح المكتب ولما فتحته تفتح الصفحه الخاصه بالبرنامج ووتفتح معها تحذير معين يقول لي هناك مشكله لما يمكن فتح البرنامج وعلى فكره تحصل معي في النسخه 9.2 كمااان يا ترى شو السبب



الأخت الكريمة ام سارة
يصعب تقدير السبب دون معرفة المشكلة بشكل واضح, حاولي وضع صورة من رسالة الخطأ هنا ربما تدلنا على شيئ.
فالبرنامج بنسختيه 9.2 و 9.5 يعمل عندي وعند الكثيرين دون اي اشكال , وأرجح خطأ ما بطريقة التنصيب او مشكلة ما على جهازك, جربي تنصيبه على جهاز آخر


----------



## ام ساره2005 (23 مايو 2009)

license not found
sentinel LM error #17
probably no servers running
program will terminate
عفوا اخي الكريم هدا بيطلع معي لما افتح البرنااااااامج ..... ممكن تشرحي شو السبب


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

ام ساره2005 قال:


> license not found
> sentinel LM error #17
> probably no servers running
> program will terminate
> عفوا اخي الكريم هدا بيطلع معي لما افتح البرنااااااامج ..... ممكن تشرحي شو السبب



الأخت الكريمة أم سارة
هذه الرسالة تعني انك لم تركبي الكراك بشكل صحيح
اذا كنتي تنصبين etabs 9.2 ستجدي ضمن البرنامج فولدر اسمه magnitude بداخله ملفين اسمهما: lservrc و CENL920 , بعد انتهاء تنصيب البرنامج انسخي الملفين الى نفس مكان تنصيب البرنامج واتبدلي الملف الأول بالملف الموجود سابقا وثم انقري نقرة مضاعفة على الملف الثاني CENL920 سيظهر لك المربع التالي , انقري في المكان المحدد




 وسيعمل البرنامج بنجاح بعدها باذن الله
مع تحياتي


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته


----------



## ام ساره2005 (26 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على سعه صدرك واعملت اللي اتفضلت وقلت عنه ولما ضغطت على الكلمه المطلوبه قال لي انه الملف غير موجود ممكن اخي الكريم تشرح لي كيفيه تنزيل البرناااامج من الالف لليااااااء جزااااك الله الجنه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وسااااااامحني اخي غلبتك معي


----------



## حسان2 (26 مايو 2009)

ام ساره2005 قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم على سعه صدرك واعملت اللي اتفضلت وقلت عنه ولما ضغطت على الكلمه المطلوبه قال لي انه الملف غير موجود ممكن اخي الكريم تشرح لي كيفيه تنزيل البرناااامج من الالف لليااااااء جزااااك الله الجنه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وسااااااامحني اخي غلبتك معي



الأخت الكريمة أمسارة
انتي تحتاجي فقط قبل أن تضغطي على الملف المذكور أن تنسخي هذا الملف في نفس الفولدر التي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيها ومن ثم تضغطي ضغطة مضاعفة عليه وتضغطي على كلمة patch , وسبب الرسالة التي تقول ان الملف غير موجود هو انك لم تقومي بنسخ الملف في نفس الفولدر كما ذكرت, جربي ثانية كما وضحت لك وانشاء الله سيعمل البرنامج


----------



## life for rent (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير نسخة 100%


----------



## TADJ (7 أغسطس 2009)

بحث كثيرا عن etabs أشكرك شكرا غير متناه 
وأنـــــــــــــــــــــتي أبحث عن طريقة إستعماله وإن كان أحد يملكه باللغة الفرنسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## yousifj200 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## nourway (20 يناير 2010)

merci mon frère de ce programme très utile
mais veuillez retélécharge la parti 3 car le lien ne fonctionne plus
et merci d'avance


----------



## دريهم (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم بس الجزء الثالث مش موجود علي الرابط


----------



## حسان2 (21 يناير 2010)

nourway قال:


> merci mon frère de ce programme très utile
> mais veuillez retélécharge la parti 3 car le lien ne fonctionne plus
> et merci d'avance





دريهم قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم بس الجزء الثالث مش موجود علي الرابط



الأخوة الكرام
هذا رابط آخر للجزء الثالث وهو يعمل بشكل جيد

http://www.4shared.com/file/63081626...bs92part3.html
على الرغم أنني أنصح باستعمال نسخة البرنامج الجديدة "اذا أن هذه النسخة أصبحت قديمة" وهو موجود هنا في الملتقى يمكنكم ايجاده بعملية بحث سهلة وهو v9.6


----------



## عصام صايغ (22 يناير 2010)

الملف غير موجود بالنسبة للجزء الثالث مهندس حسان


----------



## حسان2 (22 يناير 2010)

عصام صايغ قال:


> الملف غير موجود بالنسبة للجزء الثالث مهندس حسان



ربما حصل خطأ في كتابة الرابط, فيما يلي الرابط الصحيح "وهو موجود في مشاركتي في الصفحة رقم 7 من هذا الموضوع" 

http://www.4shared.com/file/63081626/f16906ce/etabs92part3.html
أرجو قبول اعتذاري


----------



## علي منصور (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني لويس (23 يناير 2010)

part 3 is deleted. please upload again


----------



## mero_tiger88 (28 يونيو 2010)

الرابط التالت مش شغال ياريت وصله تانيه لو سمحتم


----------



## m m a (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم علي جهودكم


----------



## tareksengab (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*thanks*

اشكركم يا اخوان


----------



## يوسف حمادة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

_طبعا مجهود يستحق الثناء من المهندس حسان ولكن يوجد بالمنتدى النسخة9.7.1 من البرنامج وهى من مشاركة المهندس زعيم الإسكندرية وهذه المشاركة من أربعة أيام تقريبا وقمت بتنزيل النسخة الجديدة وهى تعمل بكفاءة .وكل عام وإنتم بخير_


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا المهندس حسان


----------



## احمد ابراهيم عبد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HAMA_28 (2 فبراير 2011)

3eme partie ne fonctione pas mon amis


----------



## HAMA_28 (2 فبراير 2011)

merci ,
baraka allaho fika


----------



## HAMA_28 (2 فبراير 2011)

merci 
tout mache 10/10


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (4 فبراير 2011)

اخى المهندس حسان لو سمحت اعادة رفع الجزء الثانى لانة بية عيب الموقع ميديا فير بتاعة مش شغال وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس حسان على مجهودك معنا وياريت كنت طلبت منك برنامج ساب11.0.8وكنت نزلتى تحديث يا ريت رفع البرنامج نفسة بدون تحديث الملف يتصطب زى اى برنامج بالباتش وشكرا


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (4 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج شغال تماااااااااااااااااااااااام وشكرا بجد لممجهودك يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathi albrkani (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالد السامرائي (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهداف18 (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. HKS (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاجزاء الثلاثة نفس الملفات للجزء الاول يرجى الافادة


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## vet1982 (17 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية​


----------



## زهير موسى (7 أبريل 2011)

الاخ حسان مشكور جدا على برنامج أيتابس ولكن واجهتنا مشكله أرجو المساعده فى حلها وهى أن الكراك لا يعمل و الكود غير موجود أرجو الرد العاجل


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أبريل 2011)

نرجو تفعيل الروابط والاكواد لنتمكن من تحمليها وتشغيل البرنامج وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## عبدو55 (8 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والتحيه لشخصكم الكريم اخ حسان
وجزاكم الله عنا خير على ما اتحفتنا من علم ومعرفه


----------



## gorgoniser (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gorgoniser (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Really, I apreciate your efforts.thank you...1


----------



## aqsh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب في الرفع
تقبل مروري أخي الكريم


----------



## tanany (15 يناير 2012)

البرنامج نزلته وعملت له set up ولكنه لايعمل


----------



## احمد ابراهيم عبد (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sharif (15 يناير 2012)

الرابط التاني لايعمل


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك 
وفقك الله
وبإنتظار جديدك من البرامج الإنشائيه


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله الخير الوفير


----------



## civ (14 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## serieus_22 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عدوشة قال:


> شكراً م. حسان...
> عند تشغيل الكراك تظهر رسالة :
> file can not be opened
> فما هو الحل ?



i have same problem  i cant cracked etabs


----------



## احمد العوضى (23 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

